# Help with ID please



## Hack022 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello,

I purchased a 90g tank and with it came some african cichlids. The gentlemen indicated that almost all were male. You help is appreciated.

Thanks
Big guys (1- top, 2-middle, 3-small guy on bottom)










mids (1-left, 2 right)










small (2 in back left corner1a no stripes, 1b stripes, 2 back right, 3 foreground, 4 blue in back)


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Pic 1 - Top I think is a Copadichromis yellow princess. No idea about the middle. Bottom is a kribensis
Pic 2 - No idea on left. Right looks like a Victorian cichlid
Pic 3 - 1a & b look like a Labeotropheus species. Not good with them. 2 looks like a Metriaclima callianos. 3 might be Pseudotropheus acei. Hard to tell. Very dark. 4 is too dark and blurry to take a guess.


----------



## Hack022 (Jul 7, 2008)

got a couple of other ones, thanks for the help

red










yellow


----------



## Jorsay (Jul 14, 2008)

The 'red' one is a pelvachromis pulcher, also called a kribensis. I believe they are an African riverine cichlid. They breed quite easily.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

kribs breed like crazy!!!

I dont know 100% but in the last picture the blue fish looks like a socofoli. Sorry but i cant tell anything about the others.


----------



## FishandFire (Jul 2, 2007)

Hack022 said:


> Hello,


above pic on left could be a young male Protomelas Taeniolatus (Red Empress)



Hack022 said:


> Hello,


Above pic in foreground looks like a Pseudotropheus sp. Black Phase Acei (also known as a Tanzanian black)


----------



## pastrycook3 (Jul 1, 2007)

picture#2 left = "Phenochilus Tanzania"


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

pastrycook3 said:


> picture#2 left = "Phenochilus Tanzania"


I think you might be right.


----------



## jetchanic (Jul 14, 2008)

pic 2 on the right is a hap. species 44.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Photo #1 middle fish is a Copadichromis borlei, bottom fish in same photo is a kribensis and I believe it's a male and the photo in your second post labled "red" is the matching female. I hope thats helpful.


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Hack022 said:


>


L. trewavasae


----------

